# what is the youngest age you can start breeding corn snake



## TANGO THE CORN SNAKE (Apr 29, 2008)

hello i have two corn snake male and female the male is about 7 or 8 month and female is 10 month i no you can breed them when thay are 3 years but i just want to know the youngest age you can breed them can any one help please


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

all the 3's 

3yrs
3 foot
300 grams

although the male may be ready at 2 

personaly i wouldn't breed them any younger


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As above.

If you want to read about corn snake breeding, and the problems that can occur if you breed too young, please have a look at my website CWCorns - Christy Whatley Corn Snakes


----------

